# Tecumseh HMSK 90



## joat mon (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, New to this site. Looks great so far.

I am playing around with a neighbors snow thrower and had a question regarding the carburetor. (It is a replacecment carb Oregon # 50-659)

A little background on the engine. The throttle control plate and governor link were broken and have been replaced with new parts. (Along with the brand new replacement carb)

I have adjusted the idle to run when warmed up. (I increasd the idle to slightly higher than the the point where the engine will die.) When I increase the throttle to full, the engine speeds up a little, but not as much as I would have expected. 

Is there some other adjustment in the carb that will help with this full throttle? Or is it in the screw on the throttle control plate?

Also, the choke does not seem to do alot. I would have expected a warm engine to die if I turn on the choke. The warm engine seems to run the same with or without the choke.

The snowbloweer works okay otherwise. Does not bog down under load, but the engine speed doesn't really seem to change either. I would like the machine to "throw" the snow a little farther. (It is a Crafstmen 9/24 if it matters. The impeller seems small to me and the chute opening is also small. Would this affect how far the machine could throw the snow?)

Sorry for the long first post.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is the service manual for your engine.Page 34 shows the different types of speed controls and how to adjust them.Hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...CUMSEH 3-11HP L-HEAD REPAIR MANUAL 692509.pdf


----------



## joat mon (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I messed around with it this morning. Seems to run okay.
Is there a big difference between idle RPM's and full throttle RPM's? I just thought the difference in engine speed would "sound" greater.
Strange thing is, once warmed up, the choke does not seem to have much affect. Is this related to the Oregon carb?

I think due to the small impeller and small chute opening, this blower will never throw the snow too far. One decent chunk of snow will clog the chute.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Idle should be 400-600 rpm, full throttle should be 3400-3600 rpm. These engines are made to run at full throttle when they are in working mode.


----------

